# 1960 Corvette



## ohdeebee (Dec 23, 2011)

I found this bike years ago. I spotted an older gentleman (Jim) riding it down the sidewalk and pretty much pulled right in front of him to talk to him about it. We got to talking, of course I asked about the bike but he made it clear it wasn't for sale (I don't like buying daily riders anyway). He did however show me to his garage attic where there were half a dozen ladies bikes. All in excellent shape. I bought those and we made a deal that if he ever decided to sell his bike I would pay him what I offered. I would check in with him once in a while and take a ride with him. Sometimes he would just let me take the 'Vette out on group rides without him. He always said that just because he didn't feel like taking a ride, it didn't mean the bike couldn't go. Who could argue with that. Anyway.... I show up to the shop today and lo and behold! My business partner made a deal for the Corvette! Merry Christmas! He says! I couldn't believe it! I don't get in to middleweights much these days, but this one on of those instances where I had thought I would never actually get the bike and then for it to just show up! 

I didn't even clean it. I took off the 80's rear rack and added a NOS teardrop reflector I had been saving for this bike. 














The seat had a cover on it. Jim bought the bike from the original owner in the 70's and said that he's never taken the cover off. I believe him. 




AS Bolts


----------



## how (Dec 23, 2011)

Bike is kewl,,,here is a 59 I got about 2 months ago


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 27, 2011)

Jason, that bike is in beautiful condition!  It looks a couple years old, but not 51 years old.  She aged well, hope my wife does half as well!  Nice score!!
Howie.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful Corvette! This coming from one who sold their similiar Red vette!! Arrgh!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's my one owner girls 1957 Corvette. Original owner got it for Christmas and it's all original, right down to the tires. One of my better Craigslist buys at $80.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 19, 2012)

here's my 63 coppertone vette.all og except tires. i need to find a 60 vette,hopefully a feb/march bike.then i'll have my white 59,a 60,a 61 5 speed,a 62 5 speed,and the 63.


----------



## Bspoke (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim Rocks! He will appreciate that it's in good hands!


----------



## gtown (Jul 28, 2020)

Simply Beautiful!


----------

